# Eddie Funkhouser - has anyone tried it yet?



## ballerino (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi all,

We had a makeup rep for Eddie Funkhouser cosmetics, a new line brought into Australia  from this New York makeup artist, come into our dance studio and demo some products.
I was very impressed with alot of it, though there was only a minimal range of products as the line is still new - I bought $200 worth of his products! (ugh i know - bad Damian!) I bought some nice purple pigments, 2 great glitter eyeliners (one of which i used on my Dancing partner that w/end at a comp, and it lasted through the whole day of dancing and sweating!) a mascara (which is FANTASTIC! Very thick, black but not fakish looking) a eyebrow kit (includes stencils, eyebrow pencil - finally a brown eb pencil that doesnt go on looking reddish! and tweezers) and a few other products..
Tried out the pigments last night (comes with one matte to use as a base, then one shimmer to use on top - or can be used separatley obviously..) and was very impressed!
Wow listen to me i sound like a sales rep...shudder!

Has anyone else heard of this brand? It's owned completely by Amway i believe...


----------



## Jude (Sep 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ballerino* 
_Hi all,

We had a makeup rep for Eddie Funkhouser cosmetics, a new line brought into Australia  from this New York makeup artist, come into our dance studio and demo some products.
I was very impressed with alot of it, though there was only a minimal range of products as the line is still new - I bought $200 worth of his products! (ugh i know - bad Damian!) I bought some nice purple pigments, 2 great glitter eyeliners (one of which i used on my Dancing partner that w/end at a comp, and it lasted through the whole day of dancing and sweating!) a mascara (which is FANTASTIC! Very thick, black but not fakish looking) a eyebrow kit (includes stencils, eyebrow pencil - finally a brown eb pencil that doesnt go on looking reddish! and tweezers) and a few other products..
Tried out the pigments last night (comes with one matte to use as a base, then one shimmer to use on top - or can be used separatley obviously..) and was very impressed!
Wow listen to me i sound like a sales rep...shudder!

Has anyone else heard of this brand? It's owned completely by Amway i believe..._

 

I have never heard of them but I am going to google him now..haha...


----------



## ballerino (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry for this very late thread revival but i just thought id mention now that this line, i have found, is very overpriced. The products are ok but not as fantastic as MAC of course  oh well you live and learn! $200 later... !!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 3, 2006)

How funny!!!  I live very close to Amway (its in Ada, MI, about 10 min away from Grand Rapids)-  that place is HUGE!  its a mile or two long from what I can remember... its ginormous. thats so funny, I didn't know they had a cosmetics brand... I should go to the company discount store there and look into it!


----------



## ballerino (Apr 4, 2006)

yeh totally purchase the products if u can get them for cheaper but please dont pay full price! hehe thats cool you live so close!


----------



## lara (Apr 4, 2006)

I was given some lipglosses and liners by a rep as a promo. Eh. Not bad but not great - just standard product. If I was given more for free that would be nice, but they're not something that I'd rush out and buy.


----------



## ballerino (Apr 4, 2006)

yeh well said lara


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 4, 2006)

Omg, i didn't know peop eknew about this brand. My cousin joined as an Amway rep awhile ago and had these Makeup presentation nights for the Funkhouser range which i had never heard of before. The makeup was good-ish but the range was so tiny and nothing stood out amazingly well - though they had a lipgloss shade that i loved (in their total range of TWO lipglosses!). They also did makeovers on us and i hated mine, it was just a normal untrained girl doing it as she's been sellng it for awhile and has practiced. They did have a nice natural eyeshadow duo compact though. Personally i found the products to be either overpriced (though some were cheaper than expected) and the 'MAC bashing' done by the reps because they knew i was a MAC fan put me off even more.
I'm still tempted to order than lipgloss shade though and the makeup line is apprantly used on the catwalk and they got to visit NYC to see it used on the catwalk, but it's not a line that interests me much, and i think my cousin got bored with the Amway thing really quickly and has moved on.


----------



## ballerino (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_... and the 'MAC bashing' done by the reps because they knew i was a MAC fan put me off even more._

 
Omg yes! The rep we had isnt even a makeup artist, she is a former body builder?! and she completely massacred MAC in her demo, saying that some of their foundations cost up to $200?! Who the hell is feeding her that mis-information?! I HATE sales reps they shit me off so bad, its so blatently obvious they say alot of the stuff they do without having any idea of what they are talking about and are simply saying it because they've been told to, and/or because its the only way they can make their crappy product sound better - bagging other products! How weak...

I must admit tho, my friend still to this day (about 6 months later) is using the eddie funkhouser mascara, it is awesome, so thick and inky without clumping and majorly pumps up the volume, she gets comments on her lashes daily!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 5, 2006)

I know, some of the stuff they were coming out with was just fed into them word by word and they were reeling it off word by word at each presentation without  knowing anything really about the products they were selling. They kept saying Eddie Funkhouser is the one of the Top 5 makeup brands in the world along with Lancome, Estee Lauder, Clinique and something else, which i'm not so sure is true. It might be, but the reps definetly didn't know what they were saying, they were just reeling out what their script says. They also tried to pressure me to use and pay for a skin analysis machine and take off all my makeup and try out the skincare system which is a brand they sell in conjuction with the makeup. I said no as i didn't want to use it or have my skin poked and prodded and didn't want to take my makeup off to try the skincare range as i was having a really bad skin day and didn't want to feel even worse by having my eye circles and scars in view for the rest of the evening by everyone, and the reps made me feel so guilty and just kept bugging me while everyone sat quietly and said i was ''no fun'' in a pretend light hearted way. Needless to say i did not buy anything from the range. She also told me that i shouldn't use cleanser as it doesn't take make up off..hmm i'm pretty sure mine does, and that every exfoliant out there is bad for the skin except theirs. I know they need to make out their brand is better than everyone's to sell but critiscing other brands so much and pressuring people who have come to watch, to do things they don't want to do isn't a good selling technique!


----------

